# Which is the Real Hygetropin website



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

There are a few Hygetropin websites. I trying to figure out which one pushes the REAL product(turbovital), for "research" purposes.

**YOU CANNOT ASK FOR SOURCES**

they all push the same product, This is very confusing


----------



## Albertotf26 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello...Only i like to me know the lab of the hygetropin 100%... Is Hygene the real hgh?Or other company: biohigene? Thanks very much.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Albertotf26 said:


> Or other company:* biohigene?* Thanks very much.


Ahhh, feminine fresh! :lol:


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Albertotf26 said:


> Hello...Only i like to me know the lab of the hygetropin 100%... Is Hygene the real hgh?Or other company: biohigene? Thanks very much.


Hygene


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Ahhh, feminine fresh! :lol:


yeah nothing worse than pilchard pu$$y :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

there is a .cn and a .com.cn

which is the real one??


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

both the pin wheel top and other just with the name on top are good hgh

the pin wheel are the original hyges but the maker left them to start up his own brand which just has the name imprinted on the vial top

they are a counterfeit but do carry real hgh inside the vials

either brand are good to go, my advice to you is to get a close up shot of one of the boxes and youll find what youre looking for


----------



## Dr Wing (Oct 13, 2009)

****please stop announcing yourself as a source for GH any more posts like this one and you will be banned****


----------



## Dr Wing (Oct 13, 2009)

What you actualy sit there and read peoples msgs? and then edit them?

that is ****in sad I am the biggest cock in the uk and if anyone wants genuine cock please contact me


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Dr Wing said:


> What you actualy sit there and read peoples msgs? and then edit them?
> 
> that is ****in sad I am the biggest cock in the uk and if anyone wants genuine cock please contact me


Nobody can contact you now you're banned.

Tom probably wants you all to himself :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> Nobody can contact you now you're banned.
> 
> Tom probably wants you all to himself :thumb:


cant beat a bit of cock mate:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr Wing said:


> What you actualy sit there and read peoples msgs? and then edit them?
> 
> that is ****in sad I am the biggest cock in the uk and if anyone wants genuine cock please contact me


i know who you are.... your first name is Chicken:thumb:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

do not ask for sources


----------

